# Nose and cheek rubs



## BaileysMom (Apr 5, 2011)

I would LOVE to see videos of people giving thier rabbits nose and cheek rubs to see if I'm doing it right or if I missed something, none of mine seem to "melt" for them or crave them so I think it would be interested to see everyones method.


----------



## MikeScone (Apr 5, 2011)

I've found that most rabbits respond well to nose rubs if I use the back of my fingers, and run them from the nose up over the forehead to the ears. For cheek rubs, I put my hand over the bunny's head from behind the ears and rub both cheeks with my thumb and forefinger simultaneously. 

I don't have any pictures or videos - tough to rub the bunny and hold the camera at the same time.


----------



## BaileysMom (Apr 5, 2011)

LOL, that is true it would be hard to give rubs and operate the camera hee hee. Thaks for the explanation though you explained it very well I do the nose rubs but I guess I considered them more head rubs, and the cheeks I would do one side at a time, but it sounds like I'm doing it the same and the right way. Thanks


----------



## elrohwen (Apr 6, 2011)

I think it's dependent on the rabbit. One of mine hates having his head or face touched most of the time. He's somewhat ok with us touching his back, but doesn't like pets in general.

My girl will do anything for head rubs. She even likes it if you rub her fur around in different directions and play with her ears (she's a lop, and we'll pet her ears to one side so she looks silly). Anything you do to her face she loves and will melt for, but she gets nervous if you start touching her back too much. It all depends on the bunny and what they like.


----------



## Jynxie (Apr 6, 2011)

Harley likes his nose rubbed/petted. Not sure about his cheeks.
I just rub a finger softly from his nose to his forhead.

He has fallen asleep like that a few times.


----------



## khaelbee (Apr 6, 2011)

our female, sammy, LOVES it when i rub her head... but she will only let my boyfriend rub her head with the back of his hand... and our male, Max, ONLY likes being rubbed right in front of his ears... he doesn't like the nose/cheeks/forehead. its all in bunny preference.


----------



## tamsin (Apr 6, 2011)

This is Scamp, he likes different nose rubs depending on his mood. This is him awake and bouncy getting a good scritch. When he's feeling a little more relaxed he likes his nose rubs more slow like the end of the video and he'll flop out or occasionally rollover.


[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/UPARB6qbb8s&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 6, 2011)

That's so cute Tasmin! Is Scamp kissing you in that video?


----------



## BaileysMom (Apr 6, 2011)

Awesome video, I LOVE the little tongue just a going. Very cute. Maybe I am being "too" careful or slow w/ the nose rubs yours looks kind of playful where when I do it w/ my buns it's more slow and relaxed but they seem to like it. I will have to try it like that and see how they react.


----------



## tamsin (Apr 6, 2011)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> That's so cute Tasmin! Is Scamp kissing you in that video?


Yep, he's a bit of a licker lol. 

I don't think you can do it wrong, bunnies just like different things. Scamp likes the slow massage nose rub too, but don't have a vid of that on hand


----------



## MikeScone (Apr 6, 2011)

Turns out, with a remote control and a tripod it's not so hard to get pictures of rubbing the bunny after all...

Nose rub:






Cheek rub:


----------



## Magnolia Place (Apr 6, 2011)

My Aiden and Moon Pie both love to be rubbed, anywhere.


----------



## BaileysMom (Apr 7, 2011)

Natasha is just absolutely beautiful, she is the one that persuaded me to get my little lady and I would never trade her for anything, she is as sweet as can be.


----------



## Byfuzzerabbit (Apr 7, 2011)

My rabbit melts the second you touch her face. she is quick to get into nose rubbing position. If she is on the hardwood floors it's only a matter of seconds until she has her legs back and her front paws spread out to the side. On the carpet it takes a little longer. She also tends to take small steps forward like I am out of her reach or something. So she gets to close and I have to move back a bit.

So whenever I have friends over I tell them to rub her nose that way she likes them. I will try to get a video today or tomorrow. 

I will take my payment is kisses please : )


----------

